Ask HN: Do you prefer pre-commit or post-commit linting/formatting? - symbolepro
======
enitihas
Pre-commit formatting. When I use IntelliJ to commit, it automatically formats
pre commit. If you format post commit, you need another commit to format, and
then your commit history will have many formatting commits.

I will suggest use an IDE to auto format pre push, or use a git pre commit
hook to format before commit.

~~~
walialu
+1

------
ezekg
I format/lint on save. I like my commit logs clean.

